# Back to PH.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Boring in Oz, brush cutting, lawns mown, trees and hedges trimmed and house cleaned,,,,,,, 6 weeks before I go back to work, to relieve the boredom I'm back to PH. for 5 weeks to play there. Much more fun and plenty to get my teeth into.
We have hired a car for 3 months initially and for the last 6 weeks have been trying to buy a small run around like a Vios etc as the rainy season is coming which is not much fun on motorbikes and it's costing us PHP 30K a month to hire the car here. Talk about frustrating, most of the cars for sale have not been advertised correctly and there are plenty of scams and then some. Very different to Aussie standards and protocols,,,,,, yes still learning.

We are looking for something up to PHP 500K, Later model say 2012 to 2017 for a run around until I retire (lol for the second time) Christmas 2019 and finally settle in our house there. We missed one that was for sale with Mogo51 earlier this year as he and his wife moved back to Oz and I was not quick enough. 
Do any of the members have any suggestions where to look aside from google/FB in the La Union area or even as far as Manila?
Looking forward to being back on Saturday.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Guess I should have checked the forum before I messaged you. Good to hear you are back,even if just temporarily.

If it were me,I'd just get a Multicab.Cheap to buy and maintain,but you have to be really careful,as they offer virtually no protection in the event of an accident.For you,you'd only have to be on the hiway till you got to the diversion road if heading into San Fernando anyway.Just mind your p's and q's,and give everything a wide berth.

Might also suggest bank repo's.Only problem is that they figure that they ought to be able to get high book for them,but that is pretty typical mind set anyway. Lol

T


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Guess I should have checked the forum before I messaged you. Good to hear you are back,even if just temporarily.
> 
> If it were me,I'd just get a Multicab.Cheap to buy and maintain,but you have to be really careful,as they offer virtually no protection in the event of an accident.For you,you'd only have to be on the hiway till you got to the diversion road if heading into San Fernando anyway.Just mind your p's and q's,and give everything a wide berth.
> 
> ...


Well firstly welcome back Ted, thanks for taking the time to reply to my post. Funny, when you meet people there seems to be an affinity and eventually touch base or continue to catch up, stay onboard and contribute. Multi cab one wonders? Not for us, recently 8 out of the 10 were killed in an accident with a truck only a month ago on the highway not 10kms from our house, tore the whole side out of the multi cab out and most that were within, god rest their souls. Probably makes no difference the vehicle but for us prefer a sedan and the other drivers to be vigilant as we are.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Well firstly welcome back Ted, thanks for taking the time to reply to my post. Funny, when you meet people there seems to be an affinity and eventually touch base or continue to catch up, stay onboard and contribute. Multi cab one wonders? Not for us, recently 8 out of the 10 were killed in an accident with a truck only a month ago on the highway not 10kms from our house, tore the whole side out of the multi cab out and most that were within, god rest their souls. Probably makes no difference the vehicle but for us prefer a sedan and the other drivers to be vigilant as we are.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


You are right Steve.Sometimes you are just lucky enough to meet people you just immediately like and are comfortable with.It is a natural progression from there,to know that life is treating them well,and to be able to keep in contact.The internet can be both blessing,and curse.

Multis:

Admittedly,MultiCabs aren't the safest vehicle on the roads,but there is an inherent danger in all modes of transportation in the PI.The other negative (in addition to the obvious) is there is no place to keep anything protected in the back unless a shell of some sort is fabricated.I don't advocate the use of Multis for long distance,but for short hops and utility,they can fill a need quite well.From your place to "downtown" Bacnotan for instance. 

The wife would shudder everytime I would suggest getting one,and she is normally tolerant of my off-kilter ideas.That is the reason I never bought one.(and may be the reason I am still alive)  The other hard part is buying a used vehicle.I had the opportunity to visit a body shop for advice on a minore detail with the nephews car.While there I saw a Toyota that has been sideswiped the entire left side.The mechanico said that the other side that they had already repaired as worse.I looked at the other side and could not tell.At that precise point in time,I decided to never buy a used car in the PI.


You might notice that I never did get a Multicab.The wife would turn up her nose at the mere mention of buying one.I liked the idea of putting the dog in the back and heading to the beach for a good walk,but he turned out to be belligerent around other dogs,and having to keep him on a leash troubled me.

Who's rambling now? Ha ha. 

T


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> You are right Steve.Sometimes you are just lucky enough to meet people you just immediately like and are comfortable with.It is a natural progression from there,to know that life is treating them well,and to be able to keep in contact.The internet can be both blessing,and curse.
> 
> Multis:
> 
> ...


Well said Ted, for me buying a second hand set of wheels is turning, not the corner but into a nightmare and we are now considering new.
While I am not aggressive nor antagonistic and wish to put disputes to bed ASAP Ben does keep me on a lead and I'm glad he does, young head on old shoulders etc. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome back to Paradise (and the sometimes nightmare) Steve. Hope all goes well. Good thread and looking forward to more replies/advice, as well as hearing how your vehicle search plays out, as I've lot to learn and learning from all as I go. Sorry to hear Mogo left, as he seemed a great source of info at times as well. Far as driving there, I'll never forget my first month there living in 90's and a friend lent me his imported Jeep Wrangler rag top while he was back to US for a month and I was waiting for my car to arrive. First week, backing out of a place in Baretto outside Subic, in my own lane mind you, Jeepney took off the rear corner of the jeep passing everyone running down the road. Stupid me then stops thinking, hey! it's an accident...almost everyone in US stops, cops are called, insurance, etc. Of course, he just kept on a truckin' up the road. Luckily was able to get repairs done reasonably and looked brand new, which I only did after owner friend said to. Anyway, if I'd been in a multi, I'd have been toast I'm pretty sure. Never had another accident after that over several years. Learned real quick the "rules of the road".....There are none! Before I had arrived there, we had couple Agents killed by a Victory Liner running down the road passing everyone and hit them head on in their little subcompact, literally took top of the car and their heads off. So, stay safe and vigilant! Good luck on the car search.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Steve, what are some of the scams they're trying to pull there with used cars nowadays? The last Honda I bought was right around Typhoon Ondoy back in 2009 and luckily the one I ended up buying I had inspected right before the typhoon hit and I ended up buying it just a few days later after checking for flood damage. I happened to go by that lot a week or two later and there were dozens of cars all being "aired out" after having been flooded.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Clocking also seems to be widely practised. Don't know how they do the electronic speedos but they look to have cracked it.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Toyota has a certified used car program here. It is newer used vehicles so might be more than the target but at least you have an established company selling it, not some guy with a hand lettered sign.

New Wigo start at just under 560k p. Not much car for not much money, low power and low ground clearance. Three cylinder engine and only 14 in wheels. Would be OK in a town or place with OK roads and not many hills. 

Not sure what the other companies offer, I would expect similar offerings from Nissan, Honda et al. 

When I am ready to buy here it will most likely be Toyota because of good past expedience with them and lots of dealers around.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*New Car Price*



Manitoba said:


> Toyota has a certified used car program here. It is newer used vehicles so might be more than the target but at least you have an established company selling it, not some guy with a hand lettered sign.
> 
> New Wigo start at just under 560k p. Not much car for not much money, low power and low ground clearance. Three cylinder engine and only 14 in wheels. Would be OK in a town or place with OK roads and not many hills.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize how low the price on some of these cars were... But the Wigo is a nice looking car. I think the suspension would go through allot of torture but if I had to pick between one of those 3 wheeled units at half the price and the Wigo I'd pick the Wigo.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I didn't realize how low the price on some of these cars were... But the Wigo is a nice looking car. I think the suspension would go through allot of torture but if I had to pick between one of those 3 wheeled units at half the price and the Wigo I'd pick the Wigo.


I would take one over a surplus multi cab as well, larger engine and better safety as well. Less cargo/transport space but a Wigo would be OK as a run about. That might be an advantage as I once had about 15 family members crowd into a multi cab. Just about flattened the tires, standing room only in the box of the truck and piled two deep on the seats. It was top heavy and I was very concerned about tipping or breaking suspension.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

HondaGuy said:


> Steve, what are some of the scams they're trying to pull there with used cars nowadays? The last Honda I bought was right around Typhoon Ondoy back in 2009 and luckily the one I ended up buying I had inspected right before the typhoon hit and I ended up buying it just a few days later after checking for flood damage. I happened to go by that lot a week or two later and there were dozens of cars all being "aired out" after having been flooded.


As Gary said, tampering with the speedo is one, have looked at a couple of cars with "supposedly" , one 24K and the other 40K on the clock, very easy to tell by the seat and steering wheel wear that they had been around the block a few more times than that.
And yes electronic odometer.

Cars advertised cheaply to get you in, sorry sir that has sold but I have these. 
Incorrect advertising: All papers good etc: Advertised in our area but on enquiry are in Manila and further afield: Sellers not replying to enquiries after weeks but continue to advertise: Most do not have service history even at 2 or 3 years old: And I could go on.

The most frustrating thing I have found is the lack of information in the advertisement so you have to try to contact them to glean further info and as said rarely a response. Time wasters.
Second hand car dealers want top dollars for mostly rubbish.
As said We will look at new now.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nickleback99 said:


> Welcome back to Paradise (and the sometimes nightmare) Steve. Hope all goes well. Good thread and looking forward to more replies/advice, as well as hearing how your vehicle search plays out, as I've lot to learn and learning from all as I go. Sorry to hear Mogo left, as he seemed a great source of info at times as well. Far as driving there, I'll never forget my first month there living in 90's and a friend lent me his imported Jeep Wrangler rag top while he was back to US for a month and I was waiting for my car to arrive. First week, backing out of a place in Baretto outside Subic, in my own lane mind you, Jeepney took off the rear corner of the jeep passing everyone running down the road. Stupid me then stops thinking, hey! it's an accident...almost everyone in US stops, cops are called, insurance, etc. Of course, he just kept on a truckin' up the road. Luckily was able to get repairs done reasonably and looked brand new, which I only did after owner friend said to. Anyway, if I'd been in a multi, I'd have been toast I'm pretty sure. Never had another accident after that over several years. Learned real quick the "rules of the road".....There are none! Before I had arrived there, we had couple Agents killed by a Victory Liner running down the road passing everyone and hit them head on in their little subcompact, literally took top of the car and their heads off. So, stay safe and vigilant! Good luck on the car search.


Thanks Jay, Mogo51 still visits the site and we stay in contact but yes their life is now focused in Oz and they are enjoying themselves. 
Back in "paradise" for 5 weeks then back to work in Oz until Christmas and hoping our house sells so we can move on.
How are your relocation plans going?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> As Gary said, tampering with the speedo is one,.....
> Second hand car dealers want top dollars for mostly rubbish.
> As said We will look at new now.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.



The used car market here is a lot like what existed in Canada and the USA in the 50's and 60's.

Lots of unsafe junk with shady histories and background. Extreme situation of buyer beware.


I will only buy either new or certified used from a large dealer. I might make an exception for a low cost used from someone I know and trust very well but would most likely stick to a dealer. However I am at least 2 and a half to 4 years away from being in a position to need to buy a vehicle, I may not at all depending where I land permanently.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Toyota has a certified used car program here. It is newer used vehicles so might be more than the target but at least you have an established company selling it, not some guy with a hand lettered sign.
> 
> New Wigo start at just under 560k p. Not much car for not much money, low power and low ground clearance. Three cylinder engine and only 14 in wheels. Would be OK in a town or place with OK roads and not many hills.
> 
> ...


You are probably right Rick, I was being a tight a*se wanting a cheap run around for Ben especially as the rainy season is coming and currently we have a nice little 1.5 vios that we hire for 30K per month but if we keep that onboard for the next 7 or 8 months that's a decent chunk to go towards buying. 
Originally we were going to buy a Ford wild track once we were permanently living here but I am concerned with the size and the parking skills of my better half as well as the regular visits to the family who reside on a very narrow and busy road, it's bad enough parking the Toyota there let alone something that is a foot wider. Also I considered a ute essential for our building project but have since realised that most things here can be delivered at minimal or no cost.

The Wigo is too small for us, the Vios is fine but a Carola probably better,,,,,,,, very expensive for what you get.
At the end of the day reliability is paramount and for that we will have to pay. We had a look (through the Windows) yesterday at the Haima dealership in Rosario (La Union) on the way back from Manila. Cars look good as do the prices, a little research last night so we will probably head back down in the next day or to and have a look, will keep you posted.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Used Vehicles*



bigpearl said:


> You are probably right Rick, I was being a tight a*se wanting a cheap run around for Ben especially as the rainy season is coming and currently we have a nice little 1.5 vios that we hire for 30K per month but if we keep that onboard for the next 7 or 8 months that's a decent chunk to go towards buying.
> Originally we were going to buy a Ford wild track once we were permanently living here but I am concerned with the size and the parking skills of my better half as well as the regular visits to the family who reside on a very narrow and busy road, it's bad enough parking the Toyota there let alone something that is a foot wider. Also I considered a ute essential for our building project but have since realised that most things here can be delivered at minimal or no cost.
> 
> The Wigo is too small for us, the Vios is fine but a Carola probably better,,,,,,,, very expensive for what you get.
> ...



Truck you are right on Steve and I feel the best form of transportation here due to the road conditions so this thread is interesting and in 5 years I'll be eligible for Social Security. I've already experienced owning a car, never again, so I'll be looking at trucks also plus so much more room in the back for hauling stuff even better.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Truck you are right on Steve and I feel the best form of transportation here due to the road conditions so this thread is interesting and in 5 years I'll be eligible for Social Security. I've already experienced owning a car, never again, so I'll be looking at trucks also plus so much more room in the back for hauling stuff even better.


All good Mark and I agree but now for us I realise we probably don't need to haul anything, we were looking at the Wildtrak because it was AU16K plus cheaper here than in Oz but on reflection would be unnecessary and more difficult to park, service/rego and insurance most likely more expensive and to be truthful I have probably put my ego on hold and become more of a realist. A comfortable set of wheels to get from A to B reliably and one hopes safely.
We were going to buy 2 bikes, one is enough for either Ben or myself to nip to the wet market or night market to get what we need or if we both go we simply take the car.
All the neighbours have Everests and the like and I wonder why as they rarely go anywhere and only 2 people but hey they probably don't have to think about dollars and sense.
Thank God we are all different and can exchange points of view.
Only my observation but whether bus/truck/SUV/Wigo or motorcycle it does seem to work here regardless and I as you know would work even better if people followed the road laws.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> ....
> 
> The Wigo is too small for us, the Vios is fine but a Carola probably better,...


Corolla and Hi-lux start around the same range.

I'm leaning to a Hi Lux when I buy, good ground clearance and some cargo capability and I am a truck guy anyway.

I like that it has limited seating, I'll make it a rule that no more people than seat belts and no riding in the box. (good luck enforcing but I'll try.)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Corolla and Hi-lux start around the same range.
> 
> I'm leaning to a Hi Lux when I buy, good ground clearance and some cargo capability and I am a truck guy anyway.
> 
> I like that it has limited seating, I'll make it a rule that no more people than seat belts and no riding in the box. (good luck enforcing but I'll try.)


Good luck with the seating arrangements Rick, Doh, I have told Ben many times that the car is for 5 people, 2 days before I returned Ben picked up his Brother, sister in law and 5 kids from Bacnotan terminal,,,,,,,,,,,,, so 8 in a Vios. Very naughty and I keep telling him that if there is an accident there will be carnage and I won't bail him out of jail,,,,,,, doesn't appear to sink in as that wasn't the first time. Filipino "Ben's mentality" saving money.
I too am a truck guy owning many tag axle coaches, film trucks and the like and still have my last faithful land cruiser ute in Oz as my last set of wheels there, here? Not needed as I will be retiring and won't go bush or put a ton in a ute.
While utilities/commercial type don't attract taxes for me I wonder about practicalities and then some but hey that's where I'm at at the moment, as said thank God we are all different and can throw extra cogs into the works.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I can certainly recommend the Ford Ranger Widtrak. I bought mine from a main dealer in Manila and drove it down to Davao. It's a beast, super powerful, comfortable on long journeys and so far 100% reliable, apart from a dodgy battery that the dealerl in Davao replaced under warranty. Servicing is not too bad. Every 6 months at about P10k per service, my wife Chevrolet compact costs just about the same. I hear what you say about being large for parking etc, but the upside is, being 4x4 with high ground clearance you can park almost anywhere, bump over rough spots, kerbs etc. Its also a great adventure vehicle for weekend getaways with the family and dogs.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> I can certainly recommend the Ford Ranger Widtrak. I bought mine from a main dealer in Manila and drove it down to Davao. It's a beast, super powerful, comfortable on long journeys and so far 100% reliable, apart from a dodgy battery that the dealerl in Davao replaced under warranty. Servicing is not too bad. Every 6 months at about P10k per service, my wife Chevrolet compact costs just about the same. I hear what you say about being large for parking etc, but the upside is, being 4x4 with high ground clearance you can park almost anywhere, bump over rough spots, kerbs etc. Its also a great adventure vehicle for weekend getaways with the family and dogs.


Yes Dave we did discuss these even before you purchased yours and even more exciting is the twin turbo 10 speed available now but alas we are watching dollars until our house sells in Oz and until then will spend only 20 to 30K AUD. Maybe in a few years once we finish extensions and reno's and find the need to explore it would be a good option, for now just a mid size sedan for all the reasons mentioned in previous posts.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind when searching for a lower end model is climate control / defroster. Many low end models do not have any and it can be dangerous at times, in certain conditions.

Our first car here was a 2009 Toyota Avanza and I like Avanzas a lot. Nice capacity, nice driving position, easy parking and tight turning radius. One of the downsides was lack of defogging. We go to Baguio often and especially if it was raining with a lot people in the car, the inside windows would fog up so bad it was very dangerous. Everybody wiping, wiping, like an old car in the 60's.

Then two years ago I rented a nice 2017 Avanza to get around Bohol. It was great except when we got into those rainy conditions at night in the mountains. Dark road, rain and windows fogging does not make for a relaxing drive in the hills. I would still consider buying an Avanza as I think the new ones, higher models, may have climate control.

We bought a 2016 Honda Brio and it also has the same issue, to a lesser extent. We don't take it very far and never to the mountains, so it has never been a big issue. Mainly used for back and forth to the schools, markets, etc.

Our last trip to Bohol in May, we rented a Vios and never had a fogging issue. The weather conditions were much better. I don't think it had much of a climate control system but defogging was never needed.

We have a 2014 Chevy Trailblazer 4X4 that has served us well. Full climate control and never a fogging problem. We occasionally need the high elevation of an SUV here due to some bad flooding areas. Just two weeks ago the entrance to SCTEX was closed to all but trucks and high rise vehicles. We were able to push through as the Trailblazer has 800 mm wading ability.

In any case, as you are in La Union and close to the mountains of Baguio, climate control capability is something to consider when looking.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> The used car market here is a lot like what existed in Canada and the USA in the 50's and 60's.
> 
> Lots of unsafe junk with shady histories and background. Extreme situation of buyer beware.
> 
> ...


I just reread your contribution Rick and had a laugh,,,,," The used car market here is a lot like what existed in Canada and the USA in the 50's and 60's "

On reflection most things here seem to work 50's, 60's and 70's but we all muddle through the murk. The frustrations for me are the wasted time whether it's buying a car or standing in line to pay the electricity bill or going into the bank to do a transaction that in other countries can be done online. Our internet has to be paid every month with scratch cards, our sat tv has to be paid every month by standing inline, direct debit monthly? No sir. I shouldn't whinge because Ben does it all and doesn't seem to mind.
I keep telling him that there is no need for it to work this way and he constantly slaps me reminding me that we are in the Philippines. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well the search might be at an end looking for a set of wheels. We did go back to Rosario and looked at the Haima (Chinese) vehicles and liked the S 5 noble and at a tad over a million pesos is within our budget, offers much more than the competitors and is a he*l of a lot cheaper by some PHP 500K plus for a comparable vehicle perhaps more. The only downside is travelling one and a half hours for a service although all the competitor dealers in our area are 30 to 40 mins away so not so bad.

--- Removed link ------

The fuel efficiency is not what I was looking for at 11 or 12 kilometres per litre but given the price difference buys much more fuel than we will ever need but the car has most of the bells and whistles that we are used to in Oz including keyless entry, cruise control, push button start, leatherette seats (not true leather), soft touch surfaces (not hard plastic) and as said seems great value for money.
Do any of the members know this brand and model? We also looked at the M3 (like a vios but cheaper) and we were very disappointed with the build and quality, all plastic like a vios while the S 5 was more a European build.
Any one familiar with this make before we commit?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

When I clicked on this link Avast Security reported that there was a phishing link and aborted it!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Darby Allen said:


> When I clicked on this link Avast Security reported that there was a phishing link and aborted it!


Interesting Darby, I clicked on the link from my previous post and it brought me the specs for the car we are looking at, I have a mac so maybe different, a simple google search will bring up specs and reviews.
BTW there appears to be no white colour in the country so we may have to wait if we go down this path.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Well the search might be at an end looking for a set of wheels. We did go back to Rosario and looked at the Haima (Chinese) vehicles and liked the S 5 noble and at a tad over a million pesos is within our budget, offers much more than the competitors and is a he*l of a lot cheaper by some PHP 500K plus for a comparable vehicle perhaps more. The only downside is travelling one and a half hours for a service although all the competitor dealers in our area are 30 to 40 mins away so not so bad.
> 
> --- Removed link ------
> 
> ...


You can buy a Ford Ranger truck for that. My 3.2 diesel does 11 km\l


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Interesting Darby, I clicked on the link from my previous post and it brought me the specs for the car we are looking at, I have a mac so maybe different, a simple google search will bring up specs and reviews.
> BTW there appears to be no white colour in the country so we may have to wait if we go down this path.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I assume you are talking about the Haima website.

I just attempted to access it on my imac. 
My AVG AntiVirus blocked access with a message "Multiple threats secured"


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tiz said:


> I assume you are talking about the Haima website.
> 
> I just attempted to access it on my imac.
> My AVG AntiVirus blocked access with a message "Multiple threats secured"


Sorry Tiz, readers, not sure why that is happening as it opens without a problem on my laptop.
Thanks Mark for removing what appears to be a dodgy link.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

"You can buy a Ford Ranger truck for that. My 3.2 diesel does 11 km\l"

That's true Dave but entry level and manual. I also made a mistake with fuel figures, should have been 8L per 100kms combined. We have also shied away from utilities for now for reasons mentioned in previous posts. Perhaps one day we may go down that path. BTW the price of the S5 is down to PHP 1,030,000.00 so good value for money but probably poor resale in a few years.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

There are plenty of sedans falling into the P1m bracket. I definitely wouldn't go for a chinese car I've never heard of. Depreciation will likely be tremendous. Have you looked at Toyota Vios?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> There are plenty of sedans falling into the P1m bracket. I definitely wouldn't go for a chinese car I've never heard of. Depreciation will likely be tremendous. Have you looked at Toyota Vios?


Thanks for the concerns Dave and my thoughts too many years ago, no different to things being made in the Philippines in the 50's, 60's and 70's or Taiwan there after and now China but these days for me/us costs come into it as well as creature comforts, comparable known brands with similar features are 500K and upwards compared to this "Chinese" brand that has been around now for 9 plus years. 
We have a 2017 1.5 CVT Vios on hire for the last 3 months and while it works well is extremely basic, low quality finish and not very economical for a small car,,,,,, lacks power also.

As said until our house in Oz sells we are watching the budget (fools rush in) but at the same time are used to European cars (Mercedes and Peugeot) and for a tad over 1 million this "Chinese brand" offers most things we are looking for, is brand new, warranty and we will probably keep it for 5 years then dump it. 

I am sure if we buy this car and it is a lemon you will be the first to know and I will take the slap "told you so"

Yes long winded but most here are used to me, we looked at a Honda 2018 BR-V Auto yesterday, 3,500 klicks on the clock, hard plastic features, very narrow car, cloth seats and none of the things we were really looking for, price 750K neg. Final price 650K, where are the papers? Apparently the true owner is back in the states and they wanted us to chase him up,,,,,,,,,, walked away shaking my head yet again. Very frustrated trying to buy a secondhand car here and disappointed for what is on offer with "new car reputable brands" with bells and whistles like a European set of wheels. As we spoke about Dave perhaps in a few years we will look at/consider a Wildtrak but after looking at them in Oz and again at the Haima (Chinese knock off brand) dealer (Laus Group) in Rosario was disappointed at the cost for what you didn't get apart from the ego when on the road. We don't need a ute.

The long and short is we get a new car with 3 year warranty, with leatherette seats (not leather) keyless entry, push button, 360 cameras, cruise, sunroof, sensors, full size alloy spare etc etc. Yes I have sold it to myself after copious amounts of research.

BTW not bitching about the Vios but it is just a car and seriously lacks creature comforts.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for the concerns Dave and my thoughts too many years ago, no different to things being made in the Philippines in the 50's, 60's and 70's or Taiwan there after and now China but these days for me/us costs come into it as well as creature comforts, comparable known brands with similar features are 500K and upwards compared to this "Chinese" brand that has been around now for 9 plus years.
> We have a 2017 1.5 CVT Vios on hire for the last 3 months and while it works well is extremely basic, low quality finish and not very economical for a small car,,,,,, lacks power also.
> 
> As said until our house in Oz sells we are watching the budget (fools rush in) but at the same time are used to European cars (Mercedes and Peugeot) and for a tad over 1 million this "Chinese brand" offers most things we are looking for, is brand new, warranty and we will probably keep it for 5 years then dump it.
> ...


We have hired a vios 3-4 times now, ok car but the 3-speed auto is a bit lacking.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Jay, Mogo51 still visits the site and we stay in contact but yes their life is now focused in Oz and they are enjoying themselves.
> Back in "paradise" for 5 weeks then back to work in Oz until Christmas and hoping our house sells so we can move on.
> How are your relocation plans going?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Thanks Steve...plans coming along and still shooting for a move next Spring if possible. Will resume some work here in meantime as out of pocket here for son's therapy is painful (Up to $2K per month) , but great improvement for him in the 1 yr since started. Like you in Oz, lots to maintain with our house as up on a mountain with old growth conifers on 2 sides and lots of wind off the lake, and cutting some grass, etc. Hope to finish up a major master bed/bath remodel by Sept and list for rent-furnished by the New Year...will put the antiques and heirlooms in storage though. Anyway, hope to meet a lot of forum members once there and get to know some folks. Enjoy reading the car thread you have going here, as that will be on our list as well once settled...that Chinese SUV looks lot like our KIA Sorento here. Be interested to see your thoughts after a year of ownership if you go that route. Warm Regards, JC


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> Thanks Steve...plans coming along and still shooting for a move next Spring if possible. Will resume some work here in meantime as out of pocket here for son's therapy is painful (Up to $2K per month) , but great improvement for him in the 1 yr since started. Like you in Oz, lots to maintain with our house as up on a mountain with old growth conifers on 2 sides and lots of wind off the lake, and cutting some grass, etc. Hope to finish up a major master bed/bath remodel by Sept and list for rent-furnished by the New Year...will put the antiques and heirlooms in storage though. Anyway, hope to meet a lot of forum members once there and get to know some folks. Enjoy reading the car thread you have going here, as that will be on our list as well once settled...that Chinese SUV looks lot like our KIA Sorento here. Be interested to see your thoughts after a year of ownership if you go that route. Warm Regards, JC


Kia and Hyundai are pretty popular here as well.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Kia and Hyundai are pretty popular here as well.


Agree Dave, both makes have come a long way in the last 10 years whether made in Korea, Thailand or even China. I remember when Australia had big automotive manufacturing companies and the likes of Nissan, Mitsubishi and Toyota were frowned down upon 40 years ago, a little like Hyundai 20 years ago and Kia 10 years ago, well look at all those conglomerates now, world leaders and Australia now manufactures nothing, First world country with high wages and expectations sliding sideways, hey only my opinion. 

We purchased the S5 yesterday after a long test drive and though not up to par with our Merc or Peugeot (sold now in Oz) leaves other brands here for dead as they have followed a European design and feel, but as said if it comes back and bites me I will surely follow up,,,,, as I do. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nickleback99 said:


> Thanks Steve...plans coming along and still shooting for a move next Spring if possible. Will resume some work here in meantime as out of pocket here for son's therapy is painful (Up to $2K per month) , but great improvement for him in the 1 yr since started. Like you in Oz, lots to maintain with our house as up on a mountain with old growth conifers on 2 sides and lots of wind off the lake, and cutting some grass, etc. Hope to finish up a major master bed/bath remodel by Sept and list for rent-furnished by the New Year...will put the antiques and heirlooms in storage though. Anyway, hope to meet a lot of forum members once there and get to know some folks. Enjoy reading the car thread you have going here, as that will be on our list as well once settled...that Chinese SUV looks lot like our KIA Sorento here. Be interested to see your thoughts after a year of ownership if you go that route. Warm Regards, JC


Sounds good Jay and good to hear your young bloke is doing well. Yes property maintenance, the bane of my life as we have 2 to worry about now, Once the house in Oz sells I will breathe a lot easier, most ties cut there then and move on.

We looked at the Sorento and the Tuscon but were very lack lustre for a considerable extra expense, we,,,,, Me wanted up market at a bargain price which is what we did/got and as I said to Dave may bite me one day.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

hogrider said:


> Kia and Hyundai are pretty popular here as well.


Dave, Yeah, I really wish we Could bring our Kia there as we bought it new just last yr thinking this was going to be permanent gig and I always figure 0% interest is using someone else's money, although the Cash price was $2k less. Only has 17K mi on it 19 months in as bought it to keep till it dies....Ouch. 

Steve, I figure each country version of Kia must be different, as ours at least has all the bells and whistles we could ask for...leather, blind spot monitoring, 3 drive settings w/ AWD, on demand 4WD, heated seats (wouldn't need That over there!) multi zone A/C. Just no glass roof or collision avoidance. We tested against the Toy Highlander and Honda Pilot, though mostly the 100K mi drive train and 60k miles bumper to bumper warranties sold us, along with free oil changes for life, which others weren't close. But agree does not drive like some of the Euro brands. Now I just need figure out what to do with it And the wife's Nissan LEAF before we leave...thought about selling one and leaving other with daughter in Seattle to use in case we give up and turn tail back home in a few years, but figure we are in for at least a 5 yr run minimum there and perhaps for good; so, sort of defeats the purpose other than I'd have "my car" when I return here for few weeks 2x per yr. Either way gonna lose some $ in the deal. 

As for PI, Saving/Investing a Lot of $ per month And doing some bucket list traveling while having family to help with kiddo, and still living very well is a huge attraction. He seems happy when we talk to him about going there as he knows the family there and their names...at least Says he wants to go.  Gonna be a lot of pros and cons to weigh out over time. Hopefully I won't need to learn to speak Chinese!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Have a good one.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree Jay, wish we could have at least shipped the Peugeot over, great car, wagon as well that are not available here, personally better than the SL we had and more practical than a 2 door, Right hand drive is a no no here and yes we lost plenty of cash off loading it,,,,, same with the Merc. Perhaps you are right with the appointments and finish on the Kia models available in the States, here we weren't impressed with not only Kia but all makes we looked at though all still a very good cars but lacking the creature comforts and the refinements we were looking for especially in the one million peso range, a bonus were the electric seats (advertised as manual adjustment) and the 360 cameras work a treat, turn on when you indicate to turn, like your blind spot monitoring on screen, retractable wing mirrors, full size alloy spare instead of run flat like most these days, soft touch materials instead of hard plastics etc. 3 years rego, free tinting to our requirements, a lot of car for the pesos. The only downside is the two and a half hour drive to get it serviced @ 5,000 kms which we negated to 10,000 kms by using synthetic oil, they were happy and I don't mind paying the extra to save a trip and wasted time.

For those that may be interested we did look at the M3 (Haima) and at 600K the Vios though a little more expensive would be my/a wiser choice. Disappointed but they are looking to a budget minded Filipino. What I am going to miss is my land cruiser ute when I eventually/finally/fingers crossed, make the total break after Christmas providing the house sells.
This is only my take on available cars here in PH. and While yes a Chinese brand meets our needs and budget at this point in time, secondhand cars are well over priced compared to new and carry no warranty unless residual from the manufacturer and who knows where that lies as the second or third owner, it is the Philippines after all.
Slap me please if my appraisal is up sh*t creek.

Bye the Bye Jay though, and I can't remember where (area) you are moving to but when you make it back we would love to catch up and chew the fat.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A follow up on the car we purchased, all good as expected. The interesting thing is that after all the stuff I've read about getting ORCO's and plates and the delays to acquire, ours arrived yesterday, plates and original paperwork so only 13 days after taking delivery, great for us as we have to go to Manila next week and now know what day we can't. I did ask the sales manager about all the delays in the past and as most know there were problems I think with the manufacturer and customs? Well that's what I heard, now the new plates are being made by inmates in the penal system here.
Ben brought a new motorbike over 3 months ago and only received the ORCO this week and yep still no plates.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

